# Ravion's Prodigal Sons



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Now that I'm back I think it is time for me to start one of theses project logs. This Army is going to be mostly CSM with some Renegade guard as allies. Pictures will be uploaded as soon as possible.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ooo i like a good project log, maybe some more information would be cool though, what scheme you going with, maybe a list whats to come, and general ideas for the army like what god there gonna follow ect


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Prodigal Sons are a renegade group led by Ahriman. Not much is known about this group but I was able to find some info here http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Prodigal_Sons
so instead of saying Ravion's Prodigal Sons I probably should have said Ahriman's Prodigal Sons lol.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, pictures should be up in several hours, but here is what I have so far....

1 Ahriman
2 Sorcs
40 Thousand sons including the Aspirings Sorcs
9 Havocs
2 Heldrakes
1 Predator
3 obliterators
And for guard I have a rogue psyker and a 20+ squad


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, had to get myself a device to hook my mem chip to the computer. now I can finally post a few pics ....


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would recommend you to read _Ahriman - Exile_, which deals with how he started his quest for power!  Also, I will follow this project with great interest!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was planning on it.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I can surely appreciate a force of Rubricae, so I will probably be watching this as it goes on.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, due to some events I really wasn't able to paint or anything the past couple of months, but now that I have some free time I can do some painting . I also got myself an airbrush so I'm going to have to practice a little with it. Some pics will be up within the next few days hopefully.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

okay got some pics of a few termies I got and one of my heldrake. These are just the base colors I painted on them. I still need to wash and highlight. Hopefully within the next 2 weeks I'll be able to get a chaos sorc in termi armor and a defiler for my army. Im planning on going to a 1750 point tournament on feb 22.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay so I got myself a defiler and a lord/sorc box set. I also got a few Dark Angel bits from a friend and decided to make a fallen as one of my chaos sorcerers in termi armor to give my army a little more flavor. I can't figure out a name for him. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay got the base colors on most of the sorc. Still wondering what to name him.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cool army!

Where'd the daemon skull on the chainfist lord's base come from?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

To tell you the truth I really don't know where it came from. I just got a bunch of skulls from my friend's bits box. Judging from the size of the skull I would guess that it possibly came from an Ogre Kingdoms box.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Hm, that skull I'd say is probably from some Beastmen kit (have quite a lot of them), think it was the new Bestigor box.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Saintspirit said:


> Hm, that skull I'd say is probably from some Beastmen kit (have quite a lot of them), think it was the new Bestigor box.


Right you are:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I finally have some free time to upload the pictures of the models I took to a competition a couple weeks ago. Please note that I only put the base colors on them and I'm still working on them. The Thousand Sons unit that has silver trim will be Ahriman's guard. I am still working on a defiler, a heldrake, and two rhinos. I'm thinking about getting more cultists in the near future.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I have myself a WIP that I'm stuck on. I'm trying to think about what I want to give him for his other arm and try to add a little something to his mutated arm. Any ideas?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, that depends I suppose on what exactly he is supposed to be. I mean, is it a Possessed, a Chosen, or perhaps a CSM champion? Some nice gun might fit on the right arm I think, maybe you could convert a fancy flamer (like from the Raptor one) and count him as a Burning Brand Lord?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Saint's idea is a good one.

I think I'd personally give him a sword arm, with the sword held horizontally. I would angle the sword slightly down so the tip is pointing gently at the ground.

The mutated arm . . . Hmmm. I think I would sculpt some flames in the hand. So he is looking at the fire he has conjured. And if needed, that fire could count as a Burning Brand.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Saintspirit said:


> Well, that depends I suppose on what exactly he is supposed to be. I mean, is it a Possessed, a Chosen, or perhaps a CSM champion? Some nice gun might fit on the right arm I think, maybe you could convert a fancy flamer (like from the Raptor one) and count him as a Burning Brand Lord?


He is suppose to be a sorcerer.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

New Hellbrute pics are on the way soon!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

:wink: Okay so here is my Hellbrute that I'm going to be working on. The reason it isn't completely built is so I can paint as much detail into the model as possible. I still can't decide on which of the 3 headpieces I should use. I gave the model 2 power fists with heavy flamers built into the arm. The little cylinders jutting out of the upper arm are suppose to be fuel canisters. After looking at it unassembled I decided to get rid of the stubby legs and replace them with legs from a mauler fiend to give it a little height and to make it look like it's running. I also decided to give it a tail using bits from the scourge. All I'm waiting for now is to get some greenstuff. After that is done I might add a bit or two. Other than that that's it for this model. I got a Daemon Prince soaking in simple green to convert to 40k. Man...... I got a lot of work to do.:smoke:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It truly will be nice to see the Hellbrute finished up!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

What a vibrant army! Love the ragged remnants of the Thousand Sons, glad to see another person doing it justice!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> It truly will be nice to see the Hellbrute finished up!


Yeah gonna have to wait till next weekend for it to be finished being built. I'm out of green stuff and am low on cash.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Since my brute and daemon prince are on standby till Thursday I decided to look through some bits and make an objective marker. Here is the final result..........


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good. I think the objective marker needs another little "something" but I'm not sure what. Maybe another accent color? Or more of a discernable "ground" under the rock?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Got my greenstuff and ordered me some insta mold packs. Now I'm back in business!:yahoo:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is what the helbrute will look like. After looking at it I thought about making another like this but put wings on it. That way I could use it for a daemon prince for Iron Warriors if I ever decide to start another army.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Looking good. I think the objective marker needs another little "something" but I'm not sure what. Maybe another accent color? Or more of a discernable "ground" under the rock?


I think I'll put some water effects around the rock.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally done painting the helbrute. This was my first attempt to use weather effects. I used the soot effects from Tamiya on the heavy flamers and on the vents coming out of the top of the model. For all the eyes on the model I base painted them with tallern flesh followed by several layers of red wash. after that I gave them the the slit down the eye and finished with a gloss varnish. For the feet I gave them a little bit of typhus corrosion and ryza rust. Overall, I'm satisfied with the results.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn, that's freakin' sick!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ravion said:


> Finally done painting the helbrute. This was my first attempt to use weather effects. I used the soot effects from Tamiya on the heavy flamers and on the vents coming out of the top of the model. For all the eyes on the model I base painted them with tallern flesh followed by several layers of red wash. after that I gave them the the slit down the eye and finished with a gloss varnish. For the feet I gave them a little bit of typhus corrosion and ryza rust. Overall, I'm satisfied with the results.


This is simply amazing!!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Ravion said:


> I have myself a WIP that I'm stuck on. I'm trying to think about what I want to give him for his other arm and try to add a little something to his mutated arm. Any ideas?


Well... this guy sorc is almost done. I'm making a force staff for him right now. All I got to give him now are a couple shoulder pads but the question is which ones. After re-watching Game of Thrones and seeing the lord of skulls I think is what they call him I was thinking that make a great looking sorcerer! Now I got another WIP!

For this model I got the head, torso, and backpack figured out. I'll be using the skeletal torso from the possessed box and the skeletal head from the chaos marine box. For the backpack I will combine a regular backpack with a couple orge skulls. Now I just need to think about what to use for the legs arms and shoulder pads. I think I'll give him a scythe for a weapon. Don't know about the other one. Hopefully he'll look awesome when it's all completed.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

great work on the brute conversion. and overall a good paintjob. a few soft critiques though, hope you take them with the good intention I'm sending them.

Pros
- the skin parts look solid
- the soot stuff is strong
- the metal edging on the foot/hand claws does the trick if you're aiming to make the darker original metal look worn at the edges

Cons
- the horn bones around the face look unfinished. maybe it's the lighting but it looks like a bit more definition through washing or brown layer lowlights. followed by bone highlights would do the trick

- the biggest issue is the gold/brass trim of the entire model's armor. It appears as though you painted the gold before the blue because of the blue splotching. else if you painted the gold after, the splotching would then be intentional but doesn't convey the weathering (if it was the intention)

I think it's a good base but could do with some wash + layer + silver or bright gold edging. trust me it will bring your blue to life and clearly pop the various sections of armor

anyway, just my 2 cents. a very enjoyable piece though. great work.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

CubanNecktie said:


> I think it's a good base but could do with some wash + layer + silver or bright gold edging. trust me it will bring your blue to life and clearly pop the various sections of armor


This ^ would make an already great paint job even better  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

The Lord of Skulls is finished! Gotta go to a 40k campaign today so no pics till tonight.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well.... Saturday was interesting. My helldrake took down an imperial knight with one vector strike. Regrettably the knight took my drake with him. Got my ass kicked by some damn Tau. Ate some bad chicken, got a headache and was out cold when I got home.
Anyways... here is my new sorcerer. If I ever do death guard I think I'll strip and repaint him. All I need to do now is some minor green stuffing and excess green stuff removal and he'll be complete. Enjoy!:smoke:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Niiice looking scythe guy. Dynamic, brutal, with a suitably 40k-silliness over-sized weapon. All on a nice set of conversions otherwise. Similar in many respects to the super-Hellbute.

And just a generally fun plog as a whole. That's an awful lot of Tzeentchi models.



Ravion said:


> Well.... Saturday was interesting. My helldrake took down an imperial knight with one vector strike. Regrettably the knight took my drake with him.


Huh? I thought blast templates (like explosions) don't hit zooming flyers. Not sure on the Knight's super-heavy explosion wording, by any means, but...


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far everyone. More conversions and paint jobs are on the way. Apparently the rule for an exploding knight where I played at was that if a flyer is caught in the blast they get hit as well. It kinda makes sense if you think about it.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Just got myself a box of Empire flagellants and a box of Cadian guard. Hopefully I can get some nice cultist conversions outta them. Gonna try the conversion for renegades that ItsPug posted but with a little twist. Nice tutorial for making renegades pug. Pics will be up soon.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ravion said:


> Just got myself a box of Empire flagellants and a box of Cadian guard. Hopefully I can get some nice cultist conversions outta them. Gonna try the conversion for renegades that ItsPug posted but with a little twist. Nice tutorial for making renegades pug. Pics will be up soon.


I've ordered some flagellant-parts as well to do some converting. I'm aiming for the cultists in the DOW II-game.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Been going through a rough patch involving my family. Damn they drive me insane! I feel like I'm living in a house full of narcissists! Don't know if I spelled that right but who cares. Anyways.......:headbutt: I should be able to load some pics soon. :wacko:


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

wow all of that stuff is beautiful. Makes me happy that im not the only one using alot of gold for trim on my Thousand Sons. which reminds me i need to get some new pictures up


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

How have I only just seen this now? I love that Helbrute conversion! :O


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay............ Here is what I have been working on. Some new cultists! Got 9 sisters repentia including these plus some other cultists to finish giving them their base coat of paint. Next week might be the start of my chaos knight.:wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice kit bashing you have going there, I especially like the necron heads, I'm planning on doing something similar when I do some storm troopers.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well......... the good news is I got a knight to convert and paint. The bad news is I gotta have it finished for a tournament in two weeks! Luckily I have most of the pieces to convert it. My first step will be to work on reposition the legs.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ravion said:


> Well......... the good news is I got a knight to convert and paint. The bad news is I gotta have it finished for a tournament in two weeks! Luckily I have most of the pieces to convert it. My first step will be to work on reposition the legs.


You can do it!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay here is what I have done with my knight. Repositioned the legs so it looked like the knight is walking normally. Scrapped my defiler (gonna get a new one) for bits. Replaced the mechanicus symbol with something a bit more chaosy and switched out the eagle heads in the back for some hooks. Right now I'm working on the feet and ankles. I cut of the ends of the defiler legs and I'm going to attach them to the feet after the greenstuff dries where I cut the original toes of the model off. At the ankles I'll finish up there by giving the model some sinew or some kind of mutation. Still got a lot of work to do but it is a good start.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is my chaos knight fully built. Now I just need to paint him in 5 days.....:lazy2:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow that is one scary knight - probably more deserving of the name Dreadknight than the current bearer of that title...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Sexy conversion, now GW needs to get off thier ass and give us some CSM rules. Rep for you.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn... That is an amazing conversion. Have a cookie.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Thnx for the rep and comments peeps!


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

that is a wonderful looking knight and yes we need some CSM rules for knights. GW has proven anyone can fall to chaos why not a knight


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well painting is going fast. I would say that I'm almost halfway done. Yay!:biggrin:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Ugh! So........... tired but must............ keep ..........painting......:lazy2:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

pictures of finished knight should be up sometime today!:biggrin:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay now that I'm back from my friends place I can post the knight pics. The tourney was great Saturday. I lost all 4 battles but I got best appearance so here he is.:grin:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Man that knight is breathtakingly evil looking. You've done a really good job with it! Congratulations on the award mate!


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

that knight is simply stunning. Sucks about the losses but the win for best appearance makes up for it in my mind


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats in the award. Well deserved.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Trying to think of what I am going to convert and paint next. I'm thinking about another helbrute but then I came up with the idea of letting my fellow heretics decide. Send me your ideas. It will be a couple weeks before I get the cash to buy stuff so I might as well finish painting some of my other stuff if I have free time.:wink:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

With so many sorcerers and your skill in conversions, it would be great to see a converted 'lord of change' for you to cast possession and turn into!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

I want to ask what you used for the claws on his "chain sword" (the fist) that looks menacing!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

whittsy said:


> I want to ask what you used for the claws on his "chain sword" (the fist) that looks menacing!


Just some scything talons from some bug bits.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Like all the other praise pouring in, I have nothing but admiration for this Knight. Ironic that your color scheme ends up looking so much like the box art... albeit color-wise, not conversion-wise!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Ravion said:


> I have myself a WIP that I'm stuck on. I'm trying to think about what I want to give him for his other arm and try to add a little something to his mutated arm. Any ideas?


This is just me, but I'd put a little fireball in his mutant hand, like he's looking at the flame he's manifested. Then for his other arm, just give him a force weapon of your choice. Personally I'd go with an axe, something like this:










That's what I'd do. BTW cool conversion so far.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> Like all the other praise pouring in, I have nothing but admiration for this Knight. Ironic that your color scheme ends up looking so much like the box art... albeit color-wise, not conversion-wise!


Agreed and thats what makes it stand out so much in my opinion. We all know what the box art looks like and at a first glance thats exactly what you see. Then you look a bit closer....


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> This is just me, but I'd put a little fireball in his mutant hand, like he's looking at the flame he's manifested. Then for his other arm, just give him a force weapon of your choice. Personally I'd go with an axe, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he currently has a force stave that I made and is holding a space marine helmet in his mutated hand. I might change his stave to an axe or sword. Who knows.......... anyway.... My current dilemma. Buy the dark vengeance set to convert all the chaos goodness in there and start a Imperial or Fallen army at the same time or buy something else that hasn't popped into my maddening mind yet. Help me decide fellow heretics! Please?!:headbutt:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it is time for me to paint Ahriman and the Thousand Sons War Coven and enter it into the monthly painting tourney while I wait for some cash to buy more minis.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Ooh, Ahriman I hear! Will be nice to see how you'll paint him and his Rubricae.

...You know, I have always wondered why Ahry have a 40mm base when he doesn't wear Termy armour.:scratchhead:


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

dont all the leaders have that base?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

No, only the terminator armed ones and Ahry. Check it yourself.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

thats odd. I just figured they all had that base as a way to sort of limit their movement.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Saintspirit said:


> Ooh, Ahriman I hear! Will be nice to see how you'll paint him and his Rubricae.
> 
> ...You know, I have always wondered why Ahry have a 40mm base when he doesn't wear Termy armour.:scratchhead:


Probably cause he's a big mini?:dunno:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Not going to be showing that many new chaos models for this army for a while. I'm trying to save up money for an army for Adepticon 2015. I will be participating in the 1000 point team competition with a my friends. Apparently 2 of my friends will be doing Salamanders and Space Wolves. The other one will be doing either Grey Knights or Astra Militarium. I'm planning on doing Blood Angels an can't wait for the new codex to come out in a month or so.

I still have quite a few chaos models to finish painting so I'll continue posting them when I get time to paint them. Hopefully I'll have some finished converted thousand sons completely painted soon.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Apparently someone at the local game store that I play 40k at looked at my models and asked me if I would paint his CSM army. He is willing to pay me depending on the quality of the model and ill provide the paints as well. I agreed and should be starting Saturday!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ravion said:


> Apparently someone at the local game store that I play 40k at looked at my models and asked me if I would paint his CSM army. He is willing to pay me depending on the quality of the model and ill provide the paints as well. I agreed and should be starting Saturday!


Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Wish you the best of luck!


thnx man!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, here is the biomancer fully painted. Looks like he's ready to go trick or treating this Halloween!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I like it! Well, the scythe might look slightly too large, but otherwise it looks very good.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I think the epic scythe is very space marine, great work!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Got a friend that is selling his CSM army. He decided to give me his 2 decimator engines, a couple bikes, and 25 cultists for free. He's wanting something and I know it!:spiteful:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well after playing with this army a few more times I decided it is probably time for me to make another army. I'll be sticking with CSM since I still have a lot of bits. The one army that I'm thinking about doing are the Dark Wolves. Paint scheme is simple, got some cultists I can start painting and now that Space Wolves got a couple new models it'll be fun to convert them for this army.


----------

